# Any tips on trip from Fl to Las Vegas



## ruffian (May 13, 2005)

We want to stay in Vegas and around the state to see other casinos.  We also want to go to Fed parks and Hoover Dam.  Never traveled other then the East coast.  Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## SueandAl (May 14, 2005)

Any tips on trip from Fl to Las Vegas

Hello, we made that trip it's great! get online find state parks in the states you will pass through, we stayed in many beautiful pks.along the way and in Vegas, we camped in Circus/Circus RV park, very nice. Also Sams Town has a nice one, you didn't say what you have in an RV or if your towing? you need to see Laughlin also, nice Casino's and RV prks there also, and it's right on the river. Enjoy.. :laugh:


----------



## janicenlarry (May 16, 2005)

Any tips on trip from Fl to Las Vegas

While in LV, see Red Rock and go up to the ski area.  Also great fishing in the area.  Note that if you are coming from the east, you cannot cross Hoover Dam in an RV. :laugh:


----------



## kmsavage1 (May 16, 2005)

Any tips on trip from Fl to Las Vegas

The last post is incorrect.  RVs cross Hoover dam EVERY DAY!  You must stop for a short inspection of the RV and then you are allowed to cross if they don't find explosives, etc.


----------



## bhoozhah (May 18, 2005)

Any tips on trip from Fl to Las Vegas

While in Vegas, we stayed at the Oasis campground. Very nice park chocked full of amenities, including shuttle busses to the strip. We found that most campgrounds in the area were downright dog UNfriendly, but at the Oasis, they even had fenced-in dog runs and pet-specific areas on their maps. So, if you don't like dogs, you don't have to live next to them. (As you can probably tell, our dogs ARE our kids.)

You should make a point to go to Laughlin, NV / Bullhead City, AZ. (They are like twin cities separated by the Colorado River / State borders.) Both cities are VERY RV Friendly, and Laughlin is allegedly still kind of like what I've heard the "old Vegas" used to be with their comps and food prices. The traffic is way better than Vegas. There is a lot of free parking in casino parking lots as well as a lot of campgrounds in the area (both sides of the river). 

We stayed in Bullhead City at two different campgrounds. We came for a week and stayed for over 3 weeks. The first was a Sunrise Resorts (Ridgeview RV Resort) and the second was Fiesta RV Resort. We did one night of dry camping at Avi Casino, and then returned to the Sunrise Resort. (The Avi Indian Casino had a campground across the street and free dry rv camping near the casino parking lot.)

We have our dogs, so we think of their enjoyment and fun in any area we're in. There was a dog-friendly section of beach on the Colorado River in southern Bullhead City. There was also a recreation area on the Nevada side (I think called "Big Bend") that had like a $2/day day use fee where we also let the dogs swim.

If you don't want to take the RV along, I believe the Flamingo in Vegas will provide a shuttle bus with some comps for their Laughlin Casino. (The Flamingo, Laughlin had a very good late-night steak and eggs deal when we were there in October 2003. The Pioneer Casino had free video poker tournaments 2x a day.)

IF, you are going to drive to Laughlin from Vegas, be sure to fill up your tank with city gas prices. The choices between Vegas and Laughlin are minimal, and when we were there, they price-gouged in between the 2 points by like 40Â¢. (And when you're desperate, you'll pay just about anything!)

Hope this helps!


----------



## janicenlarry (May 19, 2005)

Any tips on trip from Fl to Las Vegas

kent-Thanks for the correction on Hoover Dam.  Last time we went that way in 2003, it was closed in the afteremath of 9/11 :bleh:


----------

